# My first beta - My tank setup, and a few quesitons.



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello all, 

My first post here. A bit overwhelmed at how active of an online community there is just for Betta fish! When I was younger we had 2 or 3 bettas over the years. We had a small 1 gallon tank with a light, under gravel filter/small world filter. Each Betta lived about two/three years. We did not heat the little tanks though.

We also had a 12 gallon tank and ran that for about 8 years, we waited until the last fish died (from age not neglect), and shut it down, it was too much work. 

So my mom has taken care of those fish in the past. Now I'm 19, and I want my own Betta. (My other friend is also just getting into fish.)

I have read the entire 3.0 guide here, great info! 

I purchased a small 1 gallon tank about 8 months ago:

http://www.petco.com/product/104215/PETCO-1-Gallon-Corner-Aquarium-Kit.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks

I finally actually want to get it going. 

I feel bad the tank is not 1.5-2.5 gal like most recommend. I hope 1 gal is not pushing it for small. Eight months ago I didn't know this.

Learning that it will need 76-86 F water, I quickly realized our house temp of 62-65 (in the winter) would not do. 

So I looked around and found that many people online are using this for their 1 gallon tanks: http://www.petco.com/product/102429...aspx?CoreCat=LN_Shopping_FishSupplies_Heaters


I went to the store yesterday and got: 
7.5 watt heater (see link above)

Penn Plax Small world filter - http://www.petco.com/product/3199/P...aspx?CoreCat=LN_Shopping_FishSupplies_Filters

Complete water conditioner - http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Pharmaceuticals-Splendid-Complete-Conditioner/dp/B001F93XQS

Thermometer

Air hose t connector and valve adjuster's

The last things I used from or tanks from before was our gravel, (fake) plants, and Wardley welness bullseye 7.0: http://www.antonline.com/p_00942-GP_659109.htm

Our tap here has a ph of 8.5 and up  We had great sucess with bulleye 7.0 with our older tanks. 

Last night: I added filter, plants, heater, gravel, water treatments, and thermometer. 

The water came out at about 62* from our tap @ 11pm last night. @7am the tank was 74* I'm wanting to see what temp the tank will end up. (my room is about 68* today. 

Since I want the tank 10*f warmer than my room, this heater should be perfect, It claims to keep a 2g tank 5* warmer than the room. If the tank ends up getting too hot I plan on getting this: 

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs..._mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D27X-_-100685878

And set that to cycle the heater on/off as needed to keep the tank a stable temp. That timer can turn the heater on/off every 30 mins as needed. Since the heater can only raise the water temp slowly the fluctuations would be less than 1-2*f. 

I have a digital electric heater in my room, which is set to 65*, but according to my atomic clock with a thermometer, my room is always 68* my room temp is very stable (digital heater) so fluctuation should not be an issue. 

I find it frustrating that they don't make automatic heaters for smaller tanks. Yeah I know I should get a larger tank, but I don't have the room for it. 

The small air pump that came with the tank is perfect, it produces a very weak water flow, which I hear is good for Bettas. 

So all in all I think after I let the tank run a few days, and get the temp perfect, I'm going to get a Betta. I didn't plan on cycling the tank, we never did for our other Bettas, Just more water changes at first, testing for ammonia and ph of course!

Pictures of my setup: http://pbckt.com/sg.J45

So with the advice of you folks, think I'm good to go. Or have I missed something serious. 

Thanks!


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks cool, I don't think the small tank issue is problematic unless you aren't willing to clean it every 2-3 days. On a lot of websites they set the minimum at 2.5-5g because it is easier for beginners to take care of and requires less water changes. But really as long as its heated and planted well anything over 1g will do just fine.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

I went to the store today and got 3 types of food, 2 kinds of pellets, and blood worms. Saddly out of Petco, Petsmart, A local fish store (mostly saltwater) & Walmart I couldn't find anything else more interesting for bettas. 

I also got 2 timers, one for the light, and one for the heater. 

The timer I found can actually be set in 15 min increments. So If I set the timer on for 15 mins and then off for 15 mins, that effectively cuts the time it is on in half, making a 7.5 watt heater a 3.75 watt heater, which is perfect for 1 gallon! 



kelly528 said:


> Looks cool, I don't think the small tank issue is problematic unless you aren't willing to clean it every 2-3 days. On a lot of websites they set the minimum at 2.5-5g because it is easier for beginners to take care of and requires less water changes. But really as long as its heated and planted well anything over 1g will do just fine.


 
Even with the small carbon/cotton filter you recommend every 2-3 days? I was hoping only to have to clean once a week on Sundays.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

But would the heater cause fluctuations in the water? That can easily stress out a betta. Also, try not to take too much room in the bowl. 1 gallon is kindof pushing it, so I would want as much room for him as possible. Definitely a hiding space though, bettas need hiding places. 

Cleaning it once a week is not suitable for a 1 gallon. For a 1 gallon, especially since you'll be cycling it first, you'd start out with doing it every-single-day, and moving onto every-other-day. This is why I prefer bigger tanks. With bigger tanks, after it's cycled (emphasis: After-it-is-cycled) you could definiitely do once-a-week changes. I do that with my 5 gallon. All ammonia / nitrates are a-okay. I do weekly changes. Everything's a-okay.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

xxabc said:


> But would the heater cause fluctuations in the water? That can easily stress out a betta. Also, try not to take too much room in the bowl. 1 gallon is kindof pushing it, so I would want as much room for him as possible. Definitely a hiding space though, bettas need hiding places.
> 
> Cleaning it once a week is not suitable for a 1 gallon. For a 1 gallon, especially since you'll be cycling it first, you'd start out with doing it every-single-day, and moving onto every-other-day. This is why I prefer bigger tanks. With bigger tanks, after it's cycled (emphasis: After-it-is-cycled) you could definiitely do once-a-week changes. I do that with my 5 gallon. All ammonia / nitrates are a-okay. I do weekly changes. Everything's a-okay.


The fluctuations would be less than .25*f. It took the heater all night to raise the temp by about 5* so its really slow. Think about it real heaters for tanks cycle on and off every few hours normally. 

I am seriouly considering though getting a 2.5 gal tank. The easiest time to switch sizes is now before I have even started. The small heater I have though would have been a wasted purchase. maybe they will take it back if I package it up nice. Everything Else I have purchased (except the tank itself can be used in the larger one... 

Hows a 25 watt heater in a 2.5 gal tank? too much? maybe my 7.5 watt will work well in the 2.5 gal tank. 

I don't now I'm on a budget, and I'm already $50 into this whole beta setup... I thought fish were cheap! It seems after the initial setup all you need is water treatment/food/filters.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Ahhh, the "I thought fish were cheap" statement. Fish are definitely not cheap, which is why they're more deserving to be equal to other animals in life, you know? Once you have fish, you realize what they really are. Call me pathetic, but hey, that's just me. 

Definitely go for the bigger tank. Reach for 5galllon (Walmart sells a kit just for $30. That's a serious bargain right there). Or, go secondhand. Secondhand 5 gallon's are probably, $10? And a 25watt heater would probably work well in a 5 gallon (But I'm not good with watts, so wait on that). 

If you can't, then 2.5 should really really really be the minimum. Not sure on the heater, again, I just buy whatever is suitable according to the box, lol... 

And I know the heaters in fish tanks go on and off, I just thought yours would go off at a certain time, not at a certain heat. Just thought it would keep heating, then turn off, then repeat vs. Keep heating until desired temperature, stop heating, as soon as it hits below start heating again. But, I don't use timers either, lol.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

xxabc said:


> Ahhh, the "I thought fish were cheap" statement. Fish are definitely not cheap, which is why they're more deserving to be equal to other animals in life, you know? Once you have fish, you realize what they really are. Call me pathetic, but hey, that's just me.


Ha ha ha! Animal rights set aside they are so addictive! Doubleattheman... 1 year and 2 months ago now I bought myself a betta and a 1g bowl for $30 (for everything). Now I have probably spent close to $1000! MTS is real.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

For me, MTS is scary. Lol! 
They are addictive!! Once I find the space, I'm gonna buy myself a looong aquarium stand ... and staack it full of 5 and 10 gallons. Whoo! But only in my dreams, haha.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I went out and got a bigger tank, I guess the 8 month old tank is my backup tank now. 

Its a 2gallon I couldn't find any 2.5 gallon tanks. 

It was 24.99. I really like that the air pump hides in a compartment under the tank!

Also I got the new heater, 13.96 for 2-15 gallon tanks. But it's only heating to 76* not the wanted 78* Its the walmart kind that is said to be preset to 78* its off a tiny bit not the end of the world I guess. 

Returned the 7.5 watt heater. 

I'm sure my soon to be Betta will be happy


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Careful with the plastic plants, though, in a space like that he'll be brushing up against it often, and don't be surprised if his tail gets snatched on it and ripped! That's why always go for the *silk plants* with bettas.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

I will get some better plants eventually. The plants I have now came with ou other tank. Although we used similar plants with our other betas with no problems for years. But what you said makes sence. They are sharp! I got a small papercut from one last night.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ouch!!


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

As you can see from my new avatar I got some silk plants today. 




























I'm going broke lol! 

I do like the silk plants, the one seems large for the tank but should give the Betta some good hangout spots nearer to the top of the tank.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> ouch!!


Yeah I was moving too fast when cleaning one. I was trying to scrub them all well, had some crud on them from our old tank.

Come to think of it now everything in my tank now is brand new except for the gravel.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

That must be terrible!!

And what a coincidence -- I have both ofthose plants!! 
BUT BEWARE of the smaller one... those greenish things from the roots? They can scratch a betta's tail too. Just put it in the gravel and it should be okay, lol.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

xxabc said:


> That must be terrible!!
> 
> And what a coincidence -- I have both ofthose plants!!
> BUT BEWARE of the smaller one... those greenish things from the roots? They can scratch a betta's tail too. Just put it in the gravel and it should be okay, lol.


What's terrible the paper cut? It's just a little cut not the end of the world  it just proved your point well. 

I thought about the roots also, I'll bury it a bit more.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

I think I'm going to get my beta later today!

Ph is 7.4-7.5 (using bullseye 7.0) (our tap is 8.4 here)

Temp: 75-76*f

Gh: 10 *dh (176 ppm) (according to my most recent water quality report from my city, I need to purchase a dh tester!)

The plant with the roots has been buried more.

Pump, filter, and heater all seem stable!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Good! Acclimate him nicely! 

I hate paper cuts in general, I use my fingers a LOT. (Piano, violin, homework...) so for me, paper cuts are classified as "terrible". Lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

cute tank! Its only 1.75g tho even though its advertized at two


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Veganchick - well that's a turn off. Lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol, sorry not trying to be a downer!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha doesn't matter to me, I try to stay above 5 gallons


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

veganchick said:


> cute tank! Its only 1.75g tho even though its advertized at two


I noticed, but isn't any tank like this? My one gal only took .75 gal. Our old 12 gal took about 10. With gravel and decor it takes up some of the water room. 

Are you saying the tank is 1.75 totaly empty with no gravel? 

I'm going to do some volumetric math when I get home lol!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, btw, doubleatheman - when you get your new bettas, New pictures are the LAW (lol). I love seeing new ones


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

xxabc said:


> Oh, btw, doubleatheman - when you get your new bettas, New pictures are the LAW (lol). I love seeing new ones


No problem! I indend to give the macro function on my camera a workout. Sure it's a cheapo $200 HD video/still device, but it makes really nice pics and videos. Aiptek Action GVS I highly reccomend it for people who want nice photo video on q budget. HD video that is.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

My macro on my camera broke. Isn't that wonderful? And the macro on the newer camera is wonderful. Too bad no computer in my house accepts the memory card it uses, and my dad's too lazy to get something to read it *pouts*. Lol. Oh, and we have about 5-6 computers. Still unbelievable. But I'll stop there, haha. Again, can't wait  But take your time choosing~


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

xxabc said:


> My macro on my camera broke. Isn't that wonderful? And the macro on the newer camera is wonderful. Too bad no computer in my house accepts the memory card it uses, and my dad's too lazy to get something to read it *pouts*. Lol. Oh, and we have about 5-6 computers. Still unbelievable. But I'll stop there, haha. Again, can't wait  But take your time choosing~


The camera does not have a USB connection?

Card readers are about $15 bucks @ walmart. Sorry I'm a geek at heart computers are my job. 

---------------------------------------------------


As for the tank its sides are 11 cm and its height is 24cm, which according to this site: 

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/information/calculate.htm#Aquarium Volume Calculator

My tanks volume is 1.99 gallons. 

I measured in cm, because the tank was obviously manufactured in cm, it was just over 11cm on the outside for one of the sides of the hexagon, so I was sure it was 11cm on each side in the inside of the tank. 

After adding gravel, a filter, decor,& a heater the tanks volume is probably very near 1.75 gallons as was said above.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

I also added 3/8 of a teaspoon of aquarium salt. I heard it was good for natural protection for the fish.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Apparently not with the USB. 

Don't worry, I'm a computer geek too  
Just a lazy...no money... 15 year old computer geek *evil laughter*. 

The sad part? I just went to Walmart idea and that idea didn't pass through my mind. Just completely forgot. Wow.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

xxabc said:


> Apparently not with the USB.
> 
> Don't worry, I'm a computer geek too
> Just a lazy...no money... 15 year old computer geek *evil laughter*.
> ...


I take it for granted almost everyone younger than me is a computer geek  Lots of people my age are two (Im 19) but people whom are just a few years younger are seriously always computer wizes! I blame the lack of high speed internet when I was younger!


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello!

















Look at my colors!









Bubbles! yay









A cool hiding spot!









I'm not happy in this little bag from the store! let me in the tank!


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

Name: Beta Byte 

Beta as in beta software


Byte as in computer byte


The name may change, but that's what it is for now. 



He ate one Wardley Betta Ball, (That's all I put in for now) I'll feed him in the morning. 

Hes really exploring the whole tank inside and out. And he keeps bumping into the glass gently figuring out his tank. He seems very active. 

Hes not berating heavy. 

His colors really started to come out when I put him in the tank!


some other notes: 



Starting pH: ~7.4-7.6


Starting Ammonia: less than .25 ppm but detectable amounts visible on test. 


PH of tank my tank: ~7.4-7.6



3 - 1/4th cup water changes to adjust to new water every 15 mins, although pH was exactly the same. 


Tank temp 76*-77*


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

He seems to have found his reflection!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep its only 1.75 with no decor or gravel..... He is so adorable!!!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Pretty! Gotta love the name, lol. And what's the hiding space??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's cute!


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

xxabc said:


> Pretty! Gotta love the name, lol. And what's the hiding space??


Just the space behind the plants and filter for now. I'm afraid to add any more stuff to the tank I already have three plants in a 2 gallon tank. (Yeah I found a cool rubberized type grass plant pet smart last night, couldn't resist.)

I tried to feed him this morning, he spit it up about ten times though. Either hes not hungry, or the food is too hard for him. He did eat 2 pellets last night with no problem. He was "chewing" it for quite awhile though. Any who he ate just 8 hours ago. So I'm going with hes not hungry for now. I read somewhere else here that new Bettas sometimes don't eat for days, and He already did eat some so I guess I should stop worrying. 

He was mostly preoccupied with his reflection last night after he discovered it, going up and down the entire side of the glass. And he seems to like the area right behind the plant on the right side of the tank. This morning he was just swimming around gently in the center of the tank


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Good, he's eating earlier, that's already a start  

Tip: Always pre-soak pellets. Prevents constipation when it swells up in their stomach. 
My betta do NOT let me soak for more than 1 minute. That's when they start to spit it out. Soak as long as your betta will handle, it's better for him  

Congratulations on your new betta, he seems wonderful~


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

Did my first 50% water change today. All water tests were good, no ammonia or such. 

Had a hard time keeping the water temp stable during the water change, his water went from 76 to 79..... I has luke warm tap, a wee bit too warm.... it felt cold when it was coming out of the shower nozzle. 

My Betta seems to be doing well! 

He still flares some at his reflection, but I cutback the hours the light is on when its dark in the room to lessen the reflection times.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

You get used to those within a month, believe me. I'm confident enough to say that I'm an expert!  Hehe. Or at least, the worst I've ever done lately was 1*F off.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

YAY he got his appetite today! 

He ate 1 wardley ball, 1 of another kind, 4 betta flakes, 1 brine shrimp, 2 bloodworms! 

Basically I was putting a tiny bit of every food in his tank to see if he would eat! and he did. 

Past several days he would eat the wardley ball after spitting it out ten times... I fed him a few bloodworms just to make sure he got something... but today he was eating anything I threw at him!


----------



## Elsch (Mar 10, 2010)

that's always reassuring, isn't it? I'm glad that he'll be okay ^^


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Be careful not to feed too much at once. I'm glad to hear that he's eating now.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That's great! You betta is adorable, and he seems very happy. Just keep in mind that you should only feed around 2-3 pellets twice a day.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> That's great! You betta is adorable, and he seems very happy. Just keep in mind that you should only feed around 2-3 pellets twice a day.


Yep he is getting about 2 pellets total a day, and 1 bloodworm, or 1 brine shrimp. 

He has been a bit less hungry the last 2 days. And he only seems to want to eat one pellet at a time (per 12 hours). That's why I usually throw a bloodworm in, and remove the second pellet.

I also rearranged his plants in his tank, he didn't like that. He was darting all over, but a few mins. later he calmed down.


----------



## Titus Flame (May 15, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Trouble (May 17, 2010)

*What should I do for my betta fish?*

I bought a Betta in January (actually, I got one in December, but he wouldn't eat, so the store-owner took him back). I have him in a small tank (probably 1/2 gallon) with some rocks and a heater. I want to move him to our 10-gallon tank (it's currently not set up), and I was wondering what all I need to get...
I have him on a diet of frozen bloodworms--is that sufficiently balanced, or should I be feeding more? He actually won't eat the pellets I bought--not for me, anyway. Mom can somehow get him to eat some Betta flakes, but he'll only eat bloodworms for me. :-?
We were also thinking of getting a few tropical fish to stick with him in the 10-gallon tank. Is that a wise idea, and if so, what is a good choice? I was thinking neon tetra because they are small and non-aggressive. I also wondered about a Flaming Fox Catfish or a snail...is that okay, and which is better?
Any help would be greatly appreciated; my goal is to keep this fish alive for at least a year! All my others died within weeks.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

doubleatheman beta bite is super cute, i can't beleive how his color is so bright, he kinda looks like my charlie, though i could swear my guy has a little mustache and his color is a bit duller

keep up the good work


----------

